# assasin snails



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

I have two and I love them... Ithink one is doa though as it hasnt moved. but the other is busy eating all the pest snails in my tank from the plants I bought... I love him his soo PRETTY anyone else have any and do you have any advice for keeping them


----------

